
Amazon is killing your mailman - simonk
http://www.salon.com/2015/02/13/amazon_is_killing_your_mailman_why_its_new_sunday_service_is_a_labor_travesty_partner/
======
skuhn
I had no idea that Amazon was doing Sunday deliveries, until I started seeing
my packages marked 'unable to be delivered' on Sundays. This seems like a lot
of extra effort to go to and not inform the customer that you're doing it.

It's also pointless. My mail goes to a mail receiving shop, and none of these
places are open on Sundays because there's never been any mail to receive. A
lot of people around here have their mail sent to their office, which
similarly are not open on Sunday.

Even if I received my mail at home, I have no expectation of it arriving on a
Sunday. The chances of being home to receive it are very slim.

Seems like a lot of unnecessary effort and misplaced priorities. I'm fine with
waiting until Monday, and that's the result anyway.

------
PhantomGremlin
Fascinating reading into the current state of the USPS. I didn't even know
they were doing Sunday delivery for Amazon. There's a reason "going postal"[1]
entered the lexicon.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Going_postal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Going_postal)

------
1stranger
Then quit.

------
dippyskoodlez
I make $17/hr in a NOC position with no benefits, no pto, sick days, etc and I
may not have a position next month because bureaucracy.

These CCA positions look pretty nice right now.

